# does your chi have loads of dark spots?



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

bobo's body spots have increased dramatically...anyone elses chi have this much? (he's a mix, dont know if thats a factor)


*before*










*now*


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

What's he mixed with? I thought he was pure chi.

Cooper has no spots at all; my guess is the spots are from his non-chi relative.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

he's mixed with toy manchester terrier...so i was told anyway.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm trying to remember if my other two chis had liver spots and I don't think they did... it was so long ago though and my memory isn't what it used to be. I just flipped Cooper to make sure and he's spot-free. LOL


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi! My Billy has spots like this as well. He's a white boy with brown marks, so I think that's normal. It's got to do with pigmentation. Nothing dangerous :wink: ..... By the way, I just love your boy!! I thought he was a pure Chi as well.....


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Miellie is starting to get spots now. Just a bit, but they are there. The breeders I got her from had this white chi with black markings that had lots and lots and lots of spots. Miellie has papers and all that but do the spots mean that somewhere along the line there was a mix involved?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i would never have guessed Bobo is mixed :shock: 
he looks totally chi , he is just the cutest :wink: 

Tyson has two little white spots on his belly they are so cute


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

Marcus has a few spots. I noticed the more time in the sun the more he gets. I don't know if it is related but I was told light colored dogs get those spots.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe bobo will get more spots !!! vienna looks like a dalmation  it's totally normal , just pigmentation :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Teddy is a pure chi and he does have dark spots but only on his lower belly. They really became apparent when he was between 14-15 weeks old. Now at 6 months they are darker but haven't spread anywhere else. :lol:


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Bruiser has spots on his belly. My other Chi, Elle had them too. As far as I know they are completely normal. Haha ... at least I hope so!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

austins belly is very spotted and hes pure breed i see lots of white chihuahuas with them

edited: here are austins spots that was taken when i got him he has more now


----------



## rlu929s (Sep 23, 2005)

Our Lily (4 months) is also a chi mix and has several dark spots all over her. She has spots on her back, tummy, thighs, paws, tail, etc... We don't have any idea what she is mixed with. I haven't noticed the spots increasing in number, so she seems to be fine. We take her to the vet next weekend, so we'll ask about the spots. I'll post a picture soon...maybe someone would know what her mix is if they see her picture.


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Mo has tons of spots. He is suppose to be purebred chi. I think I posted a picture a while back in this thread http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=12193&highlight=dark+spots

And by the way that isn't a playpup pose...it was taken solely for medical illustration :lol:


----------



## FJW (Sep 14, 2004)

This spring I noticed Grizzly was very dark on his tummy, around his ears and all the places his skin showed. I thought he was changing color! He is a fawn color but his tummy was turning black! It started spotty but then went to a completely solid color. 
As luck would have it, his vet appointment was the next week so I asked her why he was turning so dark. She asked if he had been outside quite a bit and have I noticed him lazing in the sunshine? Since the weather was warm again, the answer was yes.
She told me ---- he was suntanned!!! And I could count him lucky because alot of little sun worshippers get sunburned instead of turning darker.

News to me but I was glad to hear it.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

The spots are normal to a chihuahua. It's something that often isn't there when they are born but begins to show up when they are a few months old.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

alot of other breeds have them aswell, my bullterrier has them. Alot of terriers seem to have them.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

vixie has patches rather than spots, hers however are blue she is blue ressesive, its just the pigmentation of the skin and normal for dogs, usually youll find darker hair growing where the darker spots are, if he has any patches of different colour fur on his back if you trace it down to his skin youll find theres a patch there too...


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel is a purebreed and used to have those spots from her neck to her belly. She is 9 months old now and they have all faded away. :dontknow:


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

My Teddy has two dark patches rather than spots on his lower belly. They appeared about a month or so ago, glad to hear they are normal!! I just thought he up and decided to change colors on me!! LoL 

Does anyone know when chihuahuas fur stop changing colors, because when I got Teddy he was a pure white chihuahua, now he is more of a honey color. I think he is broken, (jk) that silly boy just keeps changing colors!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Not mine but my moms do.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

LuvMyChiwawas said:


> Not mine but my moms do.


Your mom has spots?? :shock: 
!
!
!
!
!
((just kidding!) :toothy4:


----------

